# GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe



## deady1000 (4. Juli 2018)

*GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Hallo,
Ich habe derzeit zwei Pumpen in meinem Kreislauf verbaut.
Eine Alphacool Eisbaer und eine GPX Pro an der Grafikkarte.
Verwendete Radiatoren sind ein 280er (vorn) und ein 420er (oben).

Leider rattert die GPX Pro schon seit Monaten. Dieses Problem ist durch stundenlanges Entlüften für einige Tage lösbar, tritt aber immer wieder auf, weshalb ich die Pumpe jetzt erstmal abgeklemmt habe. (Nervig)

Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass meine CPU bei Prime mittlerweile (wahrscheinlich aufgrund der Außentemperaturen) auf 90+ Grad hochdreht.
Das Problem daran ist, dass das Wasser im davorstehenden 420er Radiator völlig kühl ist.
Daraus schließe ich, dass die Eisbaer Pumpe mit ihren 70l/h @12V, welche ich auch aufgrund der Lautstärke auf 60% betreibe, einfach viel zu wenig Förderleistung hat.

70 l/h = 19,4 ml/sec im Optimalfall bei 100% Leistung.
Das scheint einfach zu wenig zu sein.

Ich finde es verschwenderisch so große Radiatoren zu haben, wenn das kühle Wasser zu langsam zur CPU vordringt, deshalb denke ich über eine neue Pumpe und ggf über einen neuen AGB nach.

Optimalerweise sollte das Wasser durch die deaktivierte Eisbaer (evtl 60% Last) und den deaktivierten Eiswolf (komplett aus) durchrauschen.
Irgendwann plane ich bei einer neuen CPU einen CPU-Block zu kaufen bzw bei einer neuen Grafikkarte einen Full-Waterblock zu kaufen. Bis dahin bleibt die alte Hardware erstmal verbaut.

Also welche Pumpe sollte ich wohl nehmen?
Optimalerweise direkt mit einem AGB.
Und leise muss sie natürlich auch sein.

Bei Alphacool werden unter anderem "D5" und "DDC" angeboten.
Ich kann leider mit den Begriffen nichts anfangen.
Suche eine leise Pumpe die halt genug Leistung für 2 Komponenten und 2 große Radis hat.

MfG und Danke!

EDIT:
Ich hatte mir jetzt zum Beispiel auch diese Pumpe angesehen.
Alphacool Eisstation VPP inkl. Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755
Förderleistung bis zu 350 l/h = 97,2ml/s, also schon eine Verfünffachung der bisherigen Leistung.

Sind solche VPP Pumpen zu empfehlen?
Praktisch wäre in diesem Fall der Preis und die Kompaktheit.

Andere Modelle wären die
Alphacool Eisbecher D5 150mm Acetal inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655 

und

Alphacool Eisfach - Single Laing D5 - Dual 5,25 Bay Station inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655 

wobei ich bei diesen beiden schon ein Problem hätte sie unterzubrigen.
Hier wäre die Förderleistung allerdings angeblich bis zu 1500 l/h = 25 l/min = 417 ml/sec was ich schon sehr unrealistisch finde.
Jedenfalls kann das doch nie im Leben leise sein...


----------



## Abductee (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Wie ich das lese muss die (gedrosselte)  Eisbär die deaktivierte Pumpe der GPX Pro mit antreiben?
Kein Wunder das du keinen Durchfluss zusammenbringst.
Die Lösung eine stärke Pumpe in den Kreislauf einzubinden um damit dann gegen zwei deaktivierte Pumpen zu arbeiten ist nicht der beste Lösungsansatz.
Frag mal bei Alphacool nach ob es nicht einen Kühler ohne Pumpe für den GPX Pro gibt. 
Wenn die komplett hinüber ist würd ich mir sonst überlegen die AiO zu zerlegen und das Pumpenrad zu entfernen.
Ziel sollte sein die überflüssigen Pumpen aus dem System zu entfernen.


----------



## deady1000 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Also seit gestern läuft die Eisbaer wieder auf voller Leistung, damit überhaupt eine Zirkulation entsteht.
Jetzt pumpt sie immerhin durch die CPU und Grafikkarte, sodass der 280er Radiator auch spürbar warm wird.
Trotzdem schafft sie es nicht das kühle Wasser aus dem Radiator adäquat reinzuholen, sodass die CPU und die dahinterhängende Grafikkarte heiß werden.
Der 420er Radiator hat faktisch NICHTS zu tun. Er wird nichteinmal ansatzweise warm. Das Wasser hat zu scheinbar ewig Zeit im 280er um abzukühlen.

Die GPX ist jetzt erstmal deaktiviert, da sie mir zu laut wurde. Nachdem ich sie gestern abklemmte fiel mir auf wie schwach die Eisbaer allein auf der Brust sein muss.
Es gibt keine GPX ohne Pumpe. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich 2020 eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen. Bis dahin bleibt die Eiswolf im System.
Vielleicht kann ich sie nochmal versuchen zu entlüften sobald ich eine neue Pumpe habe und es sich lohnt.
Aber wie gesagt... es dauerte beim letzten mal nicht lang bis sie wieder anfing zu rattern.

Irgendwann nächstes Jahr hole ich mir wahrscheinlich einen Ryzen-2.Gen, dazu den CPU-Block.
Die Grafikkarte wird in 2 Jahren mit einem Full-Waterblock gekauft.
Eine adäquate Pumpe bräuchte ich allerdings möglichst bald. Die kann man ja auch längerfristig verwenden.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Also für mich hört sich das eher an als ob dein Loop nicht richtig läuft. Vllt hast du irgendwo eine Verstopfung drin. Ich würde mir mal die Arbeit machen alles auszubauen und außerhalb vom Gehäuse wieder aufzubauen und dann mal in Ruhe dabei gucken wo das Problem genau liegt. Ggf fehlt einfach nur Wasser oder es ist zu viel Luft im System.
kenne nämlich auch solche Probleme von meiner Custom wakü. Das hat schon lange gedauert bis die endlich mal final war, zig Positionen ausprobiert, 1x360er radi, dann 2x360er Radio und das Ende vom Lied war extern auf mo-ra360lt gewechselt. Und das happy End ist heute bin ich wieder auf Luft unterwegs, aber das nächste wakü System steht schon auf dem Zettel.
hatte vor ein Eisbär 280 + eiswolf Vega 240 oder ein ek a240r Fluid + 240er radi zusätzlich mal sehen was es wird. Auf mehr habe ich keine Lust das wäre so grenzwertig.


----------



## deady1000 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Ok ich habe mir jetzt erstmal ein günstiges 12V Netzteil und ne Zwillingslitze bestellt um die Pumpen beim Entlüften zu überbrücken.
Ich halte nichts von den Überbrückungssteckern. Ich löte mir einfach zwei sehr dünne Nägel ans Kabel und stecke die in die Pumpen-Pins.
Mit einer 9V-Batterie hab ich das sonst immer gemacht, aber evtl war die Spannung beim Entlüften etwas zu gering, außerdem ist das Kabel gerade schon anderweitig in Verwendung.
Vielleicht liegts wirklich an der Luft im System. Bei diesen Außentemperaturen kann ich mir vorstellen, dass da was verdampft ist.

Hat trotzdem jemand Erfahrung mit der "Alphacool Eisstation VPP inkl. Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755" (s.o) ?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Zur Eisstation VPP 755 kann ich mangels Test keine qualifizierte Meinung abgeben, zur Kombination Eisbaer/Eiswolf/viele Radiatoren. Im unserer 0,1-Sone-Konfiguration hatten wir mit deaktiviertem Eiswolf auch die angenehmere Geräuschkulisse und haben den Eiswolf letztlich nur als Backup konfiguriert. Eine deutliche Temperaturverschlechterung resultierte daraus aber nicht, meiner Erinnerung nach waren es um die 5 °C an den Komponenten und es war kein übermäßiger Temperaturgradient innerhalb des Kreislaufes feststellbar. Ich würde vermuten, das im hier beschriebenen System zusätzlich eine Verstopfung vorliegt, ein Schlauch abgeknickt ist oder ähnliches. Diese Engstelle muss beseitigt werden, sonst hilft auch eine stärkere Pumpe nur bedingt. Die inaktiven Pumpen im Kreislauf sind dagegen kein großes Problem. Eine stehende Kreiselpumpe hat in der Regel weniger Strömungswiderstand als ein typischer Kühlkörper.


----------



## deady1000 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> In unserer 0,1-Sone-Konfiguration hatten wir mit deaktiviertem Eiswolf auch die angenehmere Geräuschkulisse und haben den Eiswolf letztlich nur als Backup konfiguriert. Eine deutliche Temperaturverschlechterung resultierte daraus aber nicht, meiner Erinnerung nach waren es um die 5 °C an den Komponenten und es war kein übermäßiger Temperaturgradient innerhalb des Kreislaufes feststellbar. [...]Die inaktiven Pumpen im Kreislauf sind dagegen kein großes Problem. Eine  stehende Kreiselpumpe hat in der Regel weniger Strömungswiderstand als  ein typischer Kühlkörper.


Das ist gut zu wissen. Dann kann ich die Eiswolf erst einmal in Ruhe lassen.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich würde vermuten, das im hier beschriebenen System zusätzlich eine Verstopfung vorliegt, ein Schlauch abgeknickt ist oder ähnliches. Diese Engstelle muss beseitigt werden, sonst hilft auch eine stärkere Pumpe nur bedingt.


Ein interessanter Punkt, den du da ansprichst.
Die Schläuche sind definitiv nicht abgeknickt. Ob und wo eine Verstopfung vorliegt kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Vielleicht ist ja irgendwas in der GPX verstopft?

Eventuell muss ich einfach mal alles durchblasen, aber das klingt nach enorm viel Schweiß und Tränen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Die Bodenplatte von GPX und Eisbaer müsste dem alten Nexxxos XP³ entsprechen, in der Verstopfungs-Anfälligkeit unterscheiden sie sich also nicht. Falls noch im Kreislauf befindlich sind die Schnelltrennkupplungen ein weiterer (wenn auch unüblicher) Kandidat.


----------



## deady1000 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Danke für die Tipps @PCGH_Torsten .

Ich überlege mir, die ohnehin hässlichen schwarzen 11/8mm Schläuche (inkl. Schnellkupplungen) mit richtigen 16/10mm Schläuchen zu ersetzen.

Begründung:
Momentan ist der Kreislauf gegen den Uhrzeigersinn

CPU - GraKa - 280er - 420er --> CPU - GraKa - 280er - 420er - usw.

Dabei wird das langsame und erwärmte Wasser von der CPU zur GraKa gefördert und erst dahinter ziemlich ineffizient abgekühlt (wegen des geringen Durchflusses).

Ich möchte den Kreislauf gern umstellen auf 

CPU - 420er - GraKa - 280er --> CPU - 420er - GraKa - 280er - usw.

Dafür fehlt mir aber momentan einfach die Schlauchlänge im ganzen Stück. Ich möchte nicht wieder neue 11/8er Schläuche kaufen, sondern direkt auf die ordentlichen 16/10er setzen.
Natürlich werden dann auch direkt 8x 16/10er-Anschlusstüllen erforderlich. 

Am Ende habe ich dann dickere Schläuche und keine Schnellkupplungen mehr.
Eventuell könnte ich unterhalb der Grafikkarte, also zwischen GraKa und 280er noch irgendeine Entwässerungslösung einrichten, --> 16/10er Schnellkupplung?

Wird der dickere Durchmesser was bringen?


----------



## pope82 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

die reihenfolge der komponenten hat so gut wie keinen einfluss auf die temperaturen. auch wenn sich das gerücht hartnäckig hält, ist es dennoch falsch. ich kann dsa aus eigener erfharung sagen, zudem gibt es mittlerweile genug  tests auch auf youtube, die das beweisen.schweiß und tränen für diesen umbau kannst du dir sparen.
das erweitern von alphacool aios hab ich ebenso schon durch. tipp: spar dir das und bau dir eine vernünftigen loop mit vernünftigen komponenten.  insbesondere bei waküs musste ich schmerzlich lernen: wer da sparen will, kauft zweimal....


----------



## deady1000 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



pope82 schrieb:


> die reihenfolge der komponenten hat so gut wie  keinen einfluss auf die temperaturen. auch wenn sich das gerücht  hartnäckig hält, ist es dennoch falsch.


In meinem Fall definitiv schon, da das Abwasser der CPU beim Rendern die Grafikkarte deutlich aufwärmt, OBWOHL der 420er Radiator vor der CPU völlig kalt ist.
Mein Durchfluss ist so langsam, dass das Wasser sich bereits im 280er Radiator abgekühlt hat und der 420er seelig vor sich hin pimmelt. 
Wie gesagt. Die CPU wärmt die Grafikkarte trotzdem auf. So pauschal wie du es beschreibst ist es sicherlich auch nicht.



pope82 schrieb:


> das erweitern von alphacool aios hab ich ebenso schon durch. tipp: spar dir das und bau dir eine vernünftigen loop mit vernünftigen komponenten.  insbesondere bei waküs musste ich schmerzlich lernen: wer da sparen will, kauft zweimal....


Das habe ich doch vor, nur halt nicht alles auf einmal.
Erst einmal brauche ich neue Schläuche und Anschlüsse.
Radiatoren habe ich. 

CPU- und GPU-Kühler kaufe ich beim Hardware-Neukauf dazu.
Sprich die GPX wird behalten, solange ich die GTX-1080 besitze, eine Alternative gibt es für meine Karte sowieso nicht.
Zur CPU (ggf. Ryzen 2019) kommt wahrscheinlich dann ein Alphacool CPU-Block mit ordentlicher D5-Pumpe dazu.

Die Pumpe vorher zu besorgen ist momentan mein Gedanke, aber irgendwann ist der Sommer ja auch vorbei und die Temperaturen werden wieder sinken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schläuche und Anschlüsse kosten halt direkt rund 100€ - Deshalb bin ich noch zurückhaltend.


----------



## pope82 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

jo, anschlüsse sind pervers teuer 
wieso soll es keine alternative für deine 1080 geben? und wieso bist du so fixiert auf alphacool? 
ich hab schon so einiges ausprobiert, vllt ist das ja für dich interessant.

alphacool:
die fittinge von alphacool sind ok (auch wen es optisch sicher schönere und hochertigere gibt), die radiatoren auch. die grafikartenkühler finde ich hässlich (geschmackssache) und sie kühlen "nur" den chip aktiv, den rest passiv. das einzige was dafür spricht ist der preis, weil die backplate schon dabei ist.
die pumpen haben keinen besonders guten ruf, die eisbaer pumpe ist einfach zu schwach für einen loop mit mehreren komponenten und radiatoren. die alphacool susurro lüfter haben mich nicht überzeugt (lautstärke).
mein alphacool eisbecher hatte ein leck. der "springbrunneneffekt" ist cool, bringt aber auch nichts, wenn das ding nicht dicht ist.
alpahcool eisflügel durchflussanzeiger wirkt einfach nur billig.
alphacool laing ddc310 hat geleckt.
kaufe da nichts mehr, auch wenn mich die neuen ausgleichsbehälter rein optisch schon reizen würden.

Watercool:
alles was ich von watercool bisher hatte war uneingeschränkt top. mora 360,  heatkiller ausgleichsbehälter.  verarbeitung, funktionalität, optik, ich kann einfach nichts negatives finden. super firma.
der agb wirkt durch das glas (kein plexi) sehr wertig.

XSPC:
hab den xspc photon 270 agb. optisch super, macht was er soll und ebenfalls glas, kein plexi. kann ich empfehlen.

ekwb:
grafikartenkühler ist sehr gut. pumpen-agb-kombi  xres spc 60 hat geleckt. XTop 3.2 pwm elite ist sehr gut, bisher keine probleme.
monoblock für mainboard und cpu ist gut. optik, verarbeitung, kühlleistung, passt alles. kann ich nur empfehlen, wenn man die spannungswandler mitkühlen will/muss.

phanteks:
prozessorkühler C350 sieht cool aus und tut was er soll. hochwertige verpackung. kann ich empfehlen.

Schläuche: 
transparente schläuche kann ich eigentlich grundsätzlich nicht empfehlen. hab die verschiedensten durch, alle, aber auch wirklich alle wurden irgendwann milchig. ich verwende nur noch blickdichte schläuche.
die rajintek rajturbo waren noch am besten, was das angeht.


Fazit:
würde ich komplett bei null anfangen, würde ich wahrscheinlich komplett alles (soweit möglich) aus watercool-komponenten zusammenstellen und zusätzlich auf hardtubing setzen (ist halt sehr umständlich, wenn man mal was umbauen will/muss, daher bleib ich bei softtubes).
will man die spannungsandler auch kühlen, führt kein weg an EKWB vorbei.
natütlich ist einiges von dem was ich sage sehr subjektiv, gerade wenn es um die optik geht.


----------



## deady1000 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Danke für die Kauftipps.

Ich habe ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zu Alphacool.
Hatte schon mehrfach Kontakt mit dem Kundenservice und wurde stets bestens beraten bzw. sehr kulant bedient!
Kleines Beispiel: 
- 1) Die AIO Schläuche waren bei meinem großen Gehäuse minimal zu kurz. Habe geschrieben, dass ich leider längere bräuchte und sie haben direkt 4 neue lange Schläuche inkl. beidseitigen Schnellverschlüssen KOSTENLOS geliefert.
- 2) Nach sehr häufigem Nachfüllen/Entleeren der Eisbaer war die Schraube etwas durchgenudelt. Ich schrieb dem Service während einer normalen Anfrage bezüglich anderer Bauteile eine kurze Info, dass ich noch eine kleine Schraube bräuchte, die sie auch gern per Brief versenden können bei niedrigeren Versandkosten. Alphacool hat mir diese einfach so GRATIS zugesandt.

Kundenservice wird bei den Jungs wirklich ganz groß geschrieben.
Da sehe ich ruhig darüber hinweg, dass die AIOs von Alphacool nicht hundertprozentig perfekt sind.

Ja, die Lüfter muss man tauschen, weil diese zu laut sind/klackern und die Pumpen sind zwar sehr leise, aber im Falle der GPX recht störanfällig.

Zur GTX1080: Es gibt für meine KFA2 keinen Full-Block, sonst hätte ich letztes Jahr einen genommen.
Alphacool ist die einzige Marke die überhaupt einen Wasserkühler für mein Modell anbietet.

Wie ich schon mehrfach sagte.
Ich will nicht bei Null anfangen, weil dies einfach unnötig ist und ich ohnehin Radiatoren und GPX bei meiner Grafikkarte behalten müsste.

Über neue Schläuche, Anschlüsse, CPU-Block und Pumpe lässt sich reden.
Aber letztere zwei kann ich auch später (Ryzen Gen2) noch machen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Mit der langzeitstabilste transparente Schlauch: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50285

16/10er ohne Weichmacher: https://www.rsonline-privat.de/Prod...teltauglich-Innen-3-8-in-9-5-mm-x-15m-7621279

Anschlüsse: 10x16 Fitting (Chrom)

Winkel


CPU Kühler: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/18006

Aqua Computer Webshop -  cuplex kryos NEXT 1156/1155/1151/1150, Acetal/Kupfer 21606

Aquacomputer hat eine vorbildliche Sockelunterstützung. Selbst für meinen 17 Jahre alten AC Cuplex habe ich ein S2066 Montageset bekommen.


----------



## deady1000 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Danke für die Links @Lios Nudin .

Echt interessant wenn man mal die Preise vergleicht.
Alphacool Anschlüsse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EZmodding Anschlüsse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ersparnis inkl. Versand für die Anschlüsse 36,23€.
Das ist schon hart. Andererseits ist Alphacool wohl "Made in Germany", wobei man das bei diesen Teilen schwer glauben möchte.

Ich bräuchte aber noch einen Schlauch und den bietet EZmodding nicht an, bzw. nur aus Silikon und das will ich nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde dann den Rest bei Alphacool einkaufen, da der Preis für den 3m-Schlauch echt klargeht.
Die Verschlussstopfen könnte ich auch gut gebrauchen.

Gesamtpreis nun 76,05€. Es wird besser!

Bezüglich der CPU-Kühler bleibe ich bei meiner ursprünglichen Aussage.
Wenn ich jetzt die Eisbaer raushaue, brauche ich auch ne neue Pumpe und das wären wieder direkt 150€.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Alphacool Produkte laufen auch in Asien vom Band. 

Weitere empfehlenswerte Marke: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50318

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Categories/%22Anschl%C3%BCsse%20/%20Schl%C3%A4uche%22/%22Anschl%C3%BCsse%20Zubeh%C3%B6r%22


http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50285

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50273


----------



## deady1000 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Ja die Anschlüsse sind ebenfalls günstiger und wie bei Alphacool in einem Stück.
Aber die Schläuche sind unverhältnismäßig teuer. Doppelt so viel wie bei Alphacool.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ne stimmt ja gar nicht. Man braucht doch für jeden Winkel wieder eine Tülle.
Die Barrows zu nehmen würde sich nur mäßig lohnen. Wenn billig, dann richtig oder gar nicht.


----------



## pope82 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



deady1000 schrieb:


> In meinem Fall definitiv schon, da das Abwasser der CPU beim Rendern die Grafikkarte deutlich aufwärmt, OBWOHL der 420er Radiator vor der CPU völlig kalt ist.
> Mein Durchfluss ist so langsam, dass das Wasser sich bereits im 280er Radiator abgekühlt hat und der 420er seelig vor sich hin pimmelt.
> Wie gesagt. Die CPU wärmt die Grafikkarte trotzdem auf. So pauschal wie du es beschreibst ist es sicherlich auch nicht.



doch ist es.
die reihenfolge bewirkt eine handvoll grad, wenn überhaupt.
wenn du temperaturprobleme hast, dann weil deine verbauten komponenten nicht gut gewählt sind, nicht wegen der reihenfolge. sprich, du hast einfach niht genug durchfluss, weil deine pumpe einfach schei ße ist 
das ändert sich auch nicht, wenn du die reihenfolge der komponenten änderst.
es gibt viele videos dazu, hier mal ein deutschspachiges beispiel:
YouTube

und alphacool ist asia-ware, nicht made in germany. im gegensatz zu watercool.

manchmal frage ich mich, warum die leute ünerhaupt rat suchen, wenn sie sich eh nichts sagen lassen wollen und dann doch machen was sie eh machen wollten .....


----------



## deady1000 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



pope82 schrieb:


> wenn du temperaturprobleme hast, dann weil deine verbauten komponenten nicht gut gewählt sind, nicht wegen der reihenfolge. sprich, du hast einfach niht genug durchfluss, weil deine pumpe einfach schei ße ist



Sag ich ja. Deshalb ja dieser Thread.
Im Regelfall sollte das Wasser so schnell durchrauschen, dass es keine Zeit hat sich punktuell übermäßig an den Komponenten zu erwärmen.
Das tut es leider momentan bei mir.

Ich überlege ob dieses Problem nur mit einer neuen Pumpe zu lösen ist...
Falls die Schläuche und damit die neue Konfiguration nicht reicht, kann ich mir die VPP755 dazukaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> manchmal frage ich mich, warum die leute ünerhaupt rat suchen, wenn sie  sich eh nichts sagen lassen wollen und dann doch machen was sie eh  machen wollten .....


Deine Meinung ist ja ich soll alles rauskloppen und mir für >300€ ne komplett neue WaKü kaufen.
Ich stehe dann nach wie vor ohne GPU-Kühler da. Daran lässt sich nichts ändern.

Und auf Seite 1 wurde gesagt, dass deaktivierte Pumpen keinen erheblichen Widerstand darstellen, also wozu soll ich mir einen neuen CPU-Block kaufen, wenn ich einen habe?
Ich hab schon 5 mal gesagt, ich warte auf Ryzen und kaufe dann einen neuen Block + Kühler.

Über eine neue Pumpe möchte ich reden, aber diesbezüglich kam praktisch noch gar nichts.
Und der PVC Schlauch von Alphacool ist, was ich so gesehen habe, vom P/L-Verhältnis unschlagbar (13€ - 3m).
Die Tüllen sind überteuert, deshalb könnte ich diese von der vorgeschlagenen Seite EZmodding beziehen.


----------



## pope82 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

mannomann, deine beratungsresistenz ist wirklich verblüffend.
du hast keinen durchfluss, die reihenfolge deiner komponenten ändert nichts. wenn du zwischen cpu und graka einen radiator schaltest wird die temperatur vllt 2 grad besser. das hilft aber doch nichts, wenn du bei 90 grad hängst. dann hast du danach halt 88 grad, herzlichen glückwunsch.....
nochmal zum mitschreiben:
alphacool ist mist, und die vpp755 ist doppelt mist. google mal danach, die foren sind voll von beschwerden über das ding.
aber naja, dann kauf dein zeug halt, vllt hast du ja glück und erwischst eine , die erst nach nem halben jahr ausfällt......

ich kann mich nur wiedrholen: wer bei wakükomponenten spart, zahlt am ende doppelt und dreifach. aber mehr als dir das raten kann ich auch nicht.


----------



## deady1000 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Mach mal bitte einen Vorschlag was du empfiehlst.
Ich komme mit zwei Schläuchen inkl. Tüllen, was würdest du dahinterhängen?

(Gehe mal von D5, AGB, Aufsätze(?) aus?)

Bitte inkl. Preis.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Alternativer guter Schlauch: Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m
Enthält auch wenig Weichmacher.

Ohne Weichmacher: EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattsc…

Alternative Anschlüsse momentan im Angebot: 
Anschluss G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - chrome
Adapter 90 Grad G1/4 Zoll Drehbar - chrome
Adapter 45 Grad G1/4 Zoll Drehbar - chrome

Pumpe: D5, DDC-1T, DDC310, Aquastream XT/Ultimate sind die gängigen Pumpen die oft empfohlen werden.
Die 755 soll aber anfällig sein und schnell defekt gehen. Die VPP655 wird oft empfohlen und auch gerne genommen.
Villeicht auch so was... D5 mit USB und aquabus: https://aquacomputer.de/d5-mit-usb-und-aquabus.html

Die Fördermengen der Hersteller nicht beachten, eine Fördermenge von 200 bis 1500 L/h ist in einem Loop mit mehrere Kühler und Radiatoren nicht realistisch.
Mit deiner Pumpe wirst du wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf 70 Liter kommen oder hast du ein Durchflusssensor der deine Aussage kräftigt? Normalerweise reicht alles ab 40 Liter. Bei mir habe ich mit min. Drehzahl der Pumpe 65 Liter und mit max. Drehzahl bis 125 Liter. Es macht nicht viel aus ob ich 65 Liter habe oder 125 Liter die Stunde.

Das sind meine Temperaturen unter Last bei den momentanen Sommertemperaturen während eines Spiels. Bild wurde kurz nach dem beenden des Spiels gemacht, daher Graph und letzte höchst Temperaturen beachten..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfter:
A14 => 420 Radiator
F12 => 240 Radiator
P12 => Mora 360 Lt

Meine Pumpe & WaKü siehe Signatur...


----------



## deady1000 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: UmrÃ¼stung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Moin IICARUS, ein beachtliches Setup hast du da!
Danke für die Tipps und Empfehlungen. 
Ist natürlich dumm, dass die eine Pumpe neuentwickeln, welche letzendlich schneller kaputtgeht.

Auch herzlichen Dank für den Hinweis auf die Rabatte bei CaseKing!
Habe zugeschlagen, da die Tüllen alle im Schnitt rund 50% reduziert waren, auch ein reduziertes Konzentrat war dabei und die Schläuche ebenfalls sehr günstig. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss ich mir überlegen welche Pumpe es wird.
Was für ein AGB sollte denn auf die Aquastream XT?
Wäre dieser ausreichend? 
Und was gehört noch dazu? Also Pumpe, AGB und welches Zubehör?

aqua computer aquainlet Pro 100ml
Habe Bedenken, dass das alles in mein Gehäuse passt.

Momentan siehts so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gesamthöhe ~160mm.
Wäre eine Überlegung wert.
Die Pumpe ist auch wirklich so gut? Funktionell ist die natürlich klasse mit Temperatur-, Durchflussmessung und USB-Steuerung.

Wie sieht das aus mit Montage und Entkopplung?


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: UmrÃ¼stung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Habe einiges an Informationen zur Pumpe in einem eigenem Thema von mir: [Review] Aquastream Ultimate - Pumpe
Bei mir habe ich ein 250ml separat verbaut, da ich bei mir die Pumpe nicht sichtbar verbaut habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst aber auch so ein AGB als Kombi nehmen. Die Grösse spielt dabei keine Rolle, es erleichtert nur das auffüllen wenn etwas grösser.
Mit 100ml musst du halt beim befüllen etwas öfters nachfüllen.

Die Pumpe ist sehr stark und du wirst mit deinem Loop auch vielleicht auf etwa 150 l/h kommen, denn ohne den Mora lag ich in etwa bei dieser Fördermenge.
Zum entkoppeln habe ich ein Shoggy Sandwich verwendet: ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung …

Deine Kühlflüssigkeit ist ok, ich nutze dieses was auch sehr gut ist: aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l
In meinem Fall in Gelb, gibt es aber auch in anderen Farben. Wird auch vom Hersteller der Pumpe empfohlen. Davon wirst du in deinem Loop nur 1 Liter brauchen. Als ich mein Loop mit nur CPU+GPU und zwei interne Radiatoren verbaute brauchte ich an die 750ml.

Zur Pumpe... Temperaturfühler ist verbaut, der ist auch gut.
Der Durchflusssensor ist nicht so genau... es geht eher nur darum das ein Durchfluss ersehen werden kann.
Habe bei mir auch einen externen DFS verbaut, denn nur damit wirst du den richtigen Durchfluss sehen können.
Hatte ich aber auch einige Zeit ohne am laufen und kam bei mir erst später dazu.
aqua computer High-Flow Durchflusssensor

Lüfterausgang ist ein PWM 1x, kannst aber einiges daran anschliessen da mit 1A und 12Watt belastet werden kann.
3-Pin Lüfter können aber auch angeschlossen werden, per Software kann je nach belieben nach PWM oder Spannung geregelt werden.

Habe den selben Schlauch nun seit 1 1/2 Jahre verbaut was ich dir empfohlen habe, Sieht nach dieser Zeit bei mir noch sehr gut aus. Schlauch ist zwar leicht trübe, davon hätte ich mit der farbigen Kühlflüssigkeit nichts gemerkt hätte ich letztens  nicht ein Stück wegen einer kleinen Änderung austauschen müssen. Vom Weichmacher her habe ich weder Durchfluss oder Kühlleistung bisher verloren. Habe auch seit 1 1/2 Jahre nichts mehr an meiner WaKü gemacht.


----------



## deady1000 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: UmrÃ¼stung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Ich überlege gerade wie sinnvoll der Unterschied zwischen XT Standard und Ultimate ist.
Wie es scheint sind selbst bei der Ultimative noch nicht alle Features verfügbar, sondern müssen per Softwarelizenz nachgekauft werden?
Ohne Softwarelizenz hat man nur die Temperatur und die Sollwerteinhaltung.

Die Frage ist auch wie relevant das Wissen über Wassertemperatur und Durchfluss ist.
Würde die Pumpe sowieso auf einen fixen Wert stellen, knapp unterhalb der Hörschwelle.

EDIT: Stoße auf widersprüchliche Infos. Scheinbar ist eine Lizenz bei neueren Modellen dabei? Schwierig hier durchzublicken.


----------



## DARPA (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: UmrÃ¼stung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch wie relevant das Wissen über Wassertemperatur und Durchfluss ist.



Sind das nicht die Kernfragen deines ganzen Problems?


----------



## deady1000 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: UmrÃ¼stung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Irgendwie schon .
Naja ich denke am Ende würde ich wahrscheinlich die Vollausstattung wählen für 30€ Aufpreis.

Muss nachher mal ausmessen ob die Kombo auf einen Laufwerksschacht passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls ja, wäre es ästhetisch und praktisch zugleich.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade wie sinnvoll der Unterschied zwischen XT Standard und Ultimate ist.
> Wie es scheint sind selbst bei der Ultimative noch nicht alle Features verfügbar, sondern müssen per Softwarelizenz nachgekauft werden?
> Ohne Softwarelizenz hat man nur die Temperatur und die Sollwerteinhaltung.
> 
> ...


Das ist richtig, hatte damals bei mir alles kostenpflichtig freigeschaltet.

Heute würde ich nur das Regelpaket freischalten, da sich dieses auch auf die Lüftersteuerung mit auswirkt.
Die Pumpe kann damit zwar auch geregelt werden, aber hier reicht im Grunde beim befüllen volle Drehzahl und im normalem Betrieb die minimale Drehzahl.
Der virtuelle Durchfluss wird irgendwie mit der Leistung der Pumpe berechnent, dieser ist gut um bestimmte Alarmfunktionen zu nutzen oder überhaupt sehen zu können ob ein Durchfluss vorhanden ist. Der ist aber nicht genau und wenn ich mit einem DFS der extern dran ist z.B. 65 Liter habe wird dieser vielleicht was zwischen 40 und 50 Liter anzeigen.

Beispiel:

Pumpe mit 3000 U/min(minimale Drehzahl):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit 3000 U/min zeigt der Virtuelle DFS nichts an, er muss mindesten 3100-3200 U/min dazu haben.

Pumpe mit 3200 U/min:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dieser Drehzahl ist im Vergleich zu sehen das er nicht den echten Durchfluss anzeigt.

Hier mal bei etwa 100 l/h.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Empfehlung... kein virtueller DFS freischalten und lieber noch die Differenz zum externen DFS drauf zahlen.
Ein DFS brauchst du nicht zwingend, ich finde es halt gut hier immer Einblick zu haben um sehen zu können ob sich mit der Zeit der Durchfluss verschlechtert.
Zudem ist die Pumpe so leise das wenn sie ausfallen sollte so ein Alarm daran gekoppelt werden kann. Aber die Pumpe hat auch von sich aus eine Alarmfunktion wenn sie ausfallen sollte, so ist es wiederum nicht notwendig ein DFS haben zu müssen.

Unterschied zur XT... hauptsächlich der Lüfteranschluss der zum einem PWM mit bringt und auch von der Leistung mehr Lüfter betreiben kann.
Dann natürlich auch das die Pumpe auch ohne Software übers Display bedient werden kann.

Laut Hersteller soll sie auch durch die neue Elektronik etwas Laufruhiger sein.
Das kann ich jetzt aber nicht beurteilen da ich noch keine XT hatte.



deady1000 schrieb:


> EDIT: Stoße auf widersprüchliche Infos. Scheinbar ist eine Lizenz bei neueren Modellen dabei? Schwierig hier durchzublicken.


Das hat nichts mit dem Regelpaket oder dem virtuellem Durchflusssensor was zu tun, sondern mit der Software Lizenz die sich auf die Aquasuite bezieht. Denn diese ist auch kostenpflichtig möchtest du sie stehst Aktualisieren. Für das Kaufjahr ist die Lizenz mit dabei und auch für das nächste Jahr. Im späteren verlauf musst du keine neue Lizenz beziehen, nur dann kannst du Geräte und Software falls neue Versionen raus kommen nicht Aktualisieren.

Das bezieht sich jetzt aber nicht nur auf die Aquastream, sondern auf alle USB-Geräte die AquaComputer führ.
Denn diese Geräte lassen sich mit der Aquasuite Software regeln, steuern und überwachen.


----------



## drstoecker (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Das ist gut zu wissen. Dann kann ich die Eiswolf erst einmal in Ruhe lassen.
> 
> 
> Ein interessanter Punkt, den du da ansprichst.
> ...


Den Hinweis mit einer evtl. Verstopfung hatte ich weiter vorne auch schon Gegeben sowie weiteres.

habe übrigends mitlerweile soviel negatives über die eiswolf/Eisbär gelesen das mich das doch glaube vom Kauf abschreckt und qualitativ doch besser zur ek Gaming Fluid greife, trotz Alu was aber zum Preis eher zu vernachlässigen ist aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Krolgosh (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Ist das Ursprüngliche Problem denn damit nicht noch immer präsent? Schön und gut eine neue Pumpe.. die wird dir dann aber doch auch nicht wirklich viel bringen wenn das Problem im Loop weiter besteht. Und irgendein Problem scheint ja da zu sein.. Verstopfung etc?


----------



## deady1000 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ist das Ursprüngliche Problem denn damit nicht noch immer präsent? Schön und gut eine neue Pumpe.. die wird dir dann aber doch auch nicht wirklich viel bringen wenn das Problem im Loop weiter besteht. Und irgendein Problem scheint ja da zu sein.. Verstopfung etc?



Ich bekomme ja jetzt neue Schläuche. Bei der Gelegenheit werde ich alles durchpusten und mal gucken ob’s schon was gebracht hat.
Die 150€ für die Pumpe hätte ich zwar, aber das hat auch noch einen Monat Zeit.

Wahrscheinlich ist aber das Problem, was ich und andere hier schon vermuten, dass die Eisbaer einfach zu wenig Leistung hat.

*EDIT:*
Ich habe die Sache jetzt mal entwurfsmäßig ausgemessen.
(Alle Maße sind Angaben von CaseKing)

Maße Aquastream XT Ultra:
*75(B)* x 73(H) x 114(T) mm

Maße Aquastream XT Ultimate:
*52(B)*x 72(H) x 118(T) mm

Maße AGB aquainlet Pro 100ml inkl. Verbindungssockel
*56(B)* x *153(H) *x 67(T) mm

Laut CaseKing ist die Ultimate rund 2cm schmaler in der Breite, was für mich nicht unerheblich ist.

Meine Laufwerksschächte haben eine Breite von 10,5cm, also 105mm, sprich von der Mitte ausgehend sind beide Seiten 52,5mm breit.
Von der Frontseite ragt ein 140er Lüfter rund 25mm  (abzüglich Abstand der Schächte vom Gehäuserand, zuzüglich Schrauben) über den Laufwerksschacht.
Also bleiben auf der vorderen Seite schätzungsweise nur 52,5m - 25mm = 27,5mm Platz übrig.

*27,5mm x 2 wären eine erlaubte Gesamtbreite auf dem Laufwerksschacht von 55mm und DAMIT wäre die XT Ultra zu breit, bzw die Ultimate **inkl. AGB passt vielleicht gerade so wie Arsch auf Eimer. *

Das ärgerliche ist, dass ich in dieser Konfiguration das Display ohnehin nicht, bzw nur von hinten bei geöffneter Gehäusewand sehen könnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter die Grafikkarte könnte ich die Pumpe auch stellen, aber dort fällt mir keine asthetisch schöne und stabile Montagemöglichkeit ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Laufwerksschächte habe ich noch einen Aufsatz, der beim Gehäuse dabei war.
Diesen werde ich in den nächsten Tagen mal ausgraben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Sata-Anschluss hätte ich praktischerweise genau in der erforderlichen Position noch verfügbar.

*EDIT2:*
Mein neuer Plan sieht jetzt so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal gucken wie der neue Kreislauf ohne zusätzliche Pumpe läuft.
Vielleicht wird durch die neue Konfiguration auch die GPX besser betankt und hört auf zu klackern. (?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn nichts hilft, muss ich mir halt die Pumpe besorgen.
(Letztere Konfiguration geht prinzipiell auch rückwärtsherum. Ich muss gucken was besser passt.)


----------



## deady1000 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Die Schläuche sind jetzt angekommen und eingebaut.
Das Ergebnis sieht optisch sehr gut im Vergleich zu vorher aus, aber die Funktion...
...joa.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist im Grunde jetzt schlechter als vorher. 

Die Schwache(n) Pumpen sind nicht in der Lage einen ausreichenden Druck aufzubauen um die dickeren Schläuche (mehr Volumen) schnell zu versorgen.
Sowohl die CPU, als auch die Grafikkarte werden nach kurzem Benchmarking extremst heiß und kühlen nur langsam ab, wenn man die Last wegnimmt.

Beim Befüllen habe ich gesehen, dass die Pumpen normal fördern, da die Schläuche ja durchsichtig sind. Aber man erkennt wie langsam das Wasser transportiert wird. 
Und ja, die Luft ist komplett raus. Habe den Kreislauf gründlichst entlüftet.

Werde wohl oder übel nun eine Pumpe kaufen müssen.
Ich habe die Eiswolf/Eisbaer übrigens erst seit Herbst 2017... eine Katastrophe.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Ein versuch war es zumindest wert.
Bin schon gespannt wie es mit der neuen Pumpe laufen wird.


----------



## deady1000 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt wie es mit der neuen Pumpe laufen wird.



Das bin ich auch, beziehungsweise es MUSS dann einfach besser laufen, sonst ergibt einfach nichts mehr einen Sinn. 

Idle-Temperaturen momentan:
CPU: 50 - 55 °C
GPU: 40 - 47 °C

Nach einigen Sekunden Heaven Benchmark 4.0:
CPU: 80 °C und schnell steigend
GPU: 80°C und noch schneller steigend
--> Sofortiger Abbruch

Als würde die Pumpe so gut wie stehen.
Aber dann kühlt sich alles wieder irgendwann ab und man kann deutlich, wenn auch zeitverzögert, die Temperaturdifferenzen an den Schlauch- Ein- und -ausgängen fühlen.
Also sie läuft schon... nur sehr langsam.

------

War jetzt echt ein teurer Spaß.
Erster Kauf (Schläuche + Tüllen + Zubehör) inkl Versand 80€ + zweiter Kauf (Pumpe + AGB + Zubehör) inkl Versand 160€ = 240€ für einen neuen Wasserkreislauf. 
Das kann man ja niemandem erzählen. 

Wenns jetzt weiterhin zu Problemen kommen SOLLTE, kann es eigentlich nur noch an der Eisbaer oder Eiswolf hängen oder?
Die Eiswolf habe ich heute mehrfach am Wasserhahn mit ordentlich Druck durchgespült und noch mit dem Mund leergepustet.
Das gleiche habe ich mit beiden Radiatoren gemacht.

An der Eisbaer habe ich nichts manipuliert, da ich die Tüllen dort auch ohne einen Ausbau wechseln konnte und weil ich die erneute Montage vermeiden wollte.


----------



## pope82 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



deady1000 schrieb:


> War jetzt echt ein teurer Spaß.
> Erster Kauf (Schläuche + Tüllen + Zubehör) inkl Versand 80€ + zweiter Kauf (Pumpe + AGB + Zubehör) inkl Versand 160€ = 240€ für einen neuen Wasserkreislauf.
> Das kann man ja niemandem erzählen.



naja, wie gesagt, wer bei wakü spart, kauft zweimal. aber ich hab den fehler auch gemacht, bin auch "eisbär-geschädigt"


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



pope82 schrieb:


> naja, wie gesagt, wer bei wakü spart, kauft zweimal. aber ich hab den fehler auch gemacht, bin auch "eisbär-geschädigt"



Du hast aber gelesen das die Eisbär gegen eine andere Pumpe arbeiten muss wo wir nicht mal sicher sind ob die freigängig ist?
Mit dem Wasserhahn und seinen ca. 2bar durchspülen  sagt jetzt nix darüber aus wie gut der Durchfluss durch die zweite AiO ist.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Da kommt bestimmt noch was mit dabei...


----------



## deady1000 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



Abductee schrieb:


> Du hast aber gelesen das die Eisbär gegen eine andere Pumpe arbeiten muss wo wir nicht mal sicher sind ob die freigängig ist?
> Mit dem Wasserhahn und seinen ca. 2bar durchspülen  sagt jetzt nix darüber aus wie gut der Durchfluss durch die zweite AiO ist.



Mach mich nicht fertig ey. 
Ich kann doch wohl erwarten, dass die Aquastream Ultimate es packt durch die Eiswolf zu kommen, oder nicht? 

Ansonsten schicke ich die ein. Bin demnächst eh erstmal 2 Wochen im Urlaub und da können mir die Jungs von Alphacool die GPX Pro gern ersetzen, da sie schließlich nicht richtig funktioniert.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Tja... wenn du ehe die Ultimate verbaust könntest du die Kühler zerlegen und den Rotor darin entnehmen.
Dann einfach nicht mehr ans Stromnetz mit anschliessen. Aber zuvor würde ich es so versuchen, vielleicht brauchst du nichts entnehmen, soll ja laut einem Beitrag hier normal nichts ausmachen.

Wenn du zerlegst kannst ja schauen ob Schmutz sich vielleicht in den Kühler abgesetzt hat und ggf. den Durchfluss behindert.


----------



## deady1000 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



IICARUS schrieb:


> wenn du ehe die Ultimate verbaust könntest du die Kühler zerlegen und den Rotor darin entnehmen.



Mich interessiert zwar schon wie es darin aussieht, aber dann ginge mir ja die Garantie flöten.  
Lieber schicke ich die GPX noch rechtzeitig ein. In diesem Zustand ist sie leider nicht viel wert.
Hält eben nur als Durchfluss für den Wasserkreislauf her und selbst in diesem Punkt KÖNNTE sie versagen.

Meine Meinung zu den Alphacool AIOs hat sich leider sehr verschlechtert.

Ich möchte niemals nie sagen, bei der nächsten GraKa wirds aber sehr wahrscheinlich ein ordentlicher Fullcover-Block von EKWB und natürlich ein guter CPU-Block.
Beides schön durchsichtig und ohne Dinge die kaputtgehen können.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Und beim FullCover Kühler auch mit dem Kauf der Grafikkarte aufpassen, da es nicht für jede Grafikkarte solch ein Kühler gibt.

In meinem System hatte ich normal eine Zotac GTX 1070 Extrem verbaut. Hier hatte ich ein Problem das es kein FullCover gab, zumindest nicht einen wo alles mit Wasser gekühlt wird. Alphacool hatte ein Kühler, der war aber über ein Monat nicht lieferbar. Hatte sogar ganze 4 Wochen gewartet und schon Vorbestellt gehabt. Aber dann wurde der Liefertermin weiter verschoben und so habe ich dann mein Kauf storniert. 

Es gab  zwar von Bitspower ein Fullcover Kühler, aber der war mit 250 Euro nicht billig und wurde in Deutschland nicht verkauft.
Im Ausland war der aber zu der Zeit auch nicht lieferbar. Selbst in den Niederlande nicht wo ein Shop ihn mit gelistet hatte.

Dann fand ich heraus das für die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X was mein Sohn verbaut hatte direkt von EK-WB ein FullCover Kühler gab und der war sogar sofort über Caseking lieferbar. Daher tauschen wir einfach unsere Grafikkarten und ich kam so auch auf meine Wasser gekühlte Grafikkarte.

Der Kühler von ALC wo ich schon 4 Wochen wartet war erst ca. 3 Wochen später lieferbar.
Der Kühler von EK-WB ist aber nicht nur schöner von der Optik her, sondern kühlt auch sehr gut wo alles mit gekühlt wird.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Das bin ich auch, beziehungsweise es MUSS dann einfach besser laufen, sonst ergibt einfach nichts mehr einen Sinn.
> 
> Idle-Temperaturen momentan:
> CPU: 50 - 55 °C
> ...



Wenn der Eiswolf entgegen der Fließrichtung gespült wurde (also rechts nach links), dann ist der Eisbaer jetzt Hauptverdächtiger für die Verstopfung. Eine solche liegt meiner Einschätzung nach weiterhin vor. Wenn die Pumpen noch ihre vorgesehene Drehzahl erreichen und nicht allgemein Montagefehler bei beiden Kühlern vorliegen, sind rasante Temperaturansteige sonst nicht zu erklären. Mit Sicherheit ausschließen kann man eine Verstopfung aber nur nach Öffnung der Kühler.


----------



## deady1000 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn der Eiswolf entgegen der Fließrichtung gespült wurde (also rechts nach links), dann ist der Eisbaer jetzt Hauptverdächtiger für die Verstopfung. Eine solche liegt meiner Einschätzung nach weiterhin vor. Wenn die Pumpen noch ihre vorgesehene Drehzahl erreichen und nicht allgemein Montagefehler bei beiden Kühlern vorliegen, sind rasante Temperaturansteige sonst nicht zu erklären. Mit Sicherheit ausschließen kann man eine Verstopfung aber nur nach Öffnung der Kühler.


Ja du hast recht. 
Ich habe heute morgen die Eisbaer nochmal durchgespült, als es während des Lesens einer Powerpoint-Präsentation zum Thermal Throttling und Auto-Standby durch CoreTemp kam. 
Habe dazu die beiden Schlauchenden der Eisbaer genommen und mit dem Mund mehrfach angesaugt und zurückgepustet bis sich ein deutlicher Widerstand gelöst hatte.

Jetzt läuft sie wieder einigermaßen und man sieht ab und zu mal ein winziges Schwebkörnchen langsam durch den Schlauch wandern als Zeichen für eine vorhandene Zirkulation. Ist aber nicht viel.
Dennoch rattern nach wie vor beide Pumpen und ich bekomm's nicht raus. 
Die Pumpleistung ist wieder relativ ausreichend, allerdings wird die GraKa immer noch deutlich zu warm und die CPU ist auch noch nicht wieder bei ihrem ursprünglichen Level angelangt.

Idle-Temperaturen nun
CPU: 39°C 
GPU: 37°C

Bin froh, dass der PC wenigstens noch normal nutzbar ist, werde aber dennoch die Aquastream einbauen.
Ich hab einfach genug von den AIO Pumpen. 

*EDIT:*
Nein, Es ist wieder da.
CPU geht hoch auf über 90°C in Prime. _(Test abgebrochen)_
GraKa ebenfalls in FurMark binnen 1 Minute auf über 80°C. _(Test abgebrochen)_

Diesmal sinkt die Temperatur aber immerhin wieder auf ein gesundes Maß und ich kann wenigstens den Desktopbetrieb normal durchführen.
Die Pumpen sind zu schwach oder immer noch nicht komplett durchlässig. Die Aquastream wirds richten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Wenn du Partikel im Kreislauf wandern siehst, dann ist der Kreislauf noch nicht sauber. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, wo der Dreck hängt – der verwinkelte Eisbaer-AGB, die enge Wasserführung im Eiswolf oder das große Volumen der Radiatoren mit nahezu stehendem Wasser. Wenn du eine Komponente kurz spülst, lockerst du nur die Partikel, die zuvor den Durchfluss blockiert haben. Werden sie anschließend nicht entfernt, und zwar aus allen Bauteilen gleichzeitig, so sammeln sie sich nach kurzer Zeit wieder an Engstellen, setzen also die Kühlstruktur zu.  An deiner Stelle würde ich die Pumpen über Nacht laufen lassen und dann am nächsten Tag die (Kupfer-)Bodenplatten von Eiswolf und Eisbaer abnehmen – vermutlich wirst du wunderbar zugesetze Partikel-/Flusenfilter vorfinden, mit etwas Glück auch einen Hinweis auf die Quelle des Drecks.


----------



## deady1000 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn du Partikel im Kreislauf wandern siehst, dann ist der Kreislauf noch nicht sauber.


Naja das Wasser ist schon zu 99,9% sauber. Habe halt nur ein extrem winziges schwebendes Teilchen gesehen.
Aber vielleicht sollte ich den Kreislauf wirklich nochmal komplett säubern.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, wo der Dreck hängt – der verwinkelte Eisbaer-AGB, die enge Wasserführung im Eiswolf [...] An deiner Stelle würde ich die Pumpen über Nacht laufen lassen und dann am nächsten Tag die (Kupfer-)Bodenplatten von Eiswolf und Eisbaer abnehmen – vermutlich wirst du wunderbar zugesetze Partikel-/Flusenfilter vorfinden, mit etwas Glück auch einen Hinweis auf die Quelle des Drecks.



Verliere ich beim Öffnen die Garantie?
Einfach je die unteren vier Schrauben an der Kühlfläche lösen?

Ich find's noch ein bisschen übertrieben gleich die Pumpen auseinanderzubauen, da sie erst rund 9 Monate alt sind und ich am Wasser nie was gemacht habe.
Es war die vorbefüllte antimikrobielle Kühlflüssigkeit inkl Korrosionsschutz enthalten.

Wenn es beim Durchfluss mit der Aquastream und der Eisbaer Probleme gibt würde ich einen Blick hinein riskieren, falls das die Garantie nicht beschädigt.
Bezüglich der GPX würde ich wahrscheinlich eine Reklamation/Reparatur veranlassen, da ich die Pumpe ohnehin seit Monaten nicht mehr still bekomme und ich noch Garantie habe. Hatte diesbezüglich im Frühjar schon Kontakt mit Alphacool und mir wurde eine Reparatur angeboten, allerdings hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Lust auf meine GraKa zu verzichten.
Jetzt nähern sich zwei Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## Abductee (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Du könntest auch den Kreislauf nur auf die GPU oder CPU umbauen, dann würdest du schnell sehen welche der beiden Pumpen/Kühler das schwarze Schaf ist.
Bzw. jede Pumpe auf einen eigenen Radiator hängen. Da könntest du auch gleichzeitig ein Video von der ratternden GPX machen und bei der RMA mitschicken.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Wenn ersichtlich ist das du da dran warst wird du wahrscheinlich die Garantie verlieren.

Aber es kann auch sein das du diese bereits durch den Umbau der Schläuche verloren hast, denn zwar kenne ich jetzt die Garantiebedienungen nicht, aber ich kann mir vorstellen das die Garantie nur dann erhalten bleibt wenn ALC seitige Umbaumöglichkeiten genutzt werden. Also Radiatoren und Kühler vor befüllt mit Schnellkupplung von ALC.

Habe auch nichts dazu finden können wie lange ALC Garantie vergibt, denn einige WaKü Hersteller vergeben soweit ich mich jetzt nicht irre nur ein Jahr Garantie. Verwechsele das ganze nicht mit den zwei Jahren Gewährleistung was ein Händler hier in Deutschland mit vergeben muss.

Der Vorschlag zwei Loops mit jeweils einem Radiator und einem Kühler zu betreiben finde ich auch gut.
Vielleicht läuft dann die Pumpe besser.


----------



## deady1000 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber es kann auch sein das du diese bereits durch den Umbau der Schläuche verloren hast, denn zwar kenne ich jetzt die Garantiebedienungen nicht, aber ich kann mir vorstellen das die Garantie nur dann erhalten bleibt wenn ALC seitige Umbaumöglichkeiten genutzt werden. Also Radiatoren und Kühler vor befüllt mit Schnellkupplung von ALC.



Es gibt aber sowol die Eisbaer als auch den GPX Eiswolf als "Solo" und da gibt es keine Restriktionen bezüglich Anschlüsse oder Schläuche.
Also da dürfte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben, da es faktisch die gleichen Komponenten sind. Und es wird bei der RMA auch nur die jeweilige Pumpe angefordert.
Alles andere wäre auch echt unnötig kompliziert.

Achso ich habe natürlich in meinen vorhergehenden Posts stets die Gewährleistung gemeint.
Ich weiß nicht inwiefern Alphacool eine zusätzliche Garantie ausspricht - wahrscheinlich gar keine wenn sie schlau sind.

Musste jetzt übrigens mittlerweile den i7 auf 800MHz und 0,8 vCore runtertakten, damit er beim Arbeiten nicht über 80-90°C kommt.
Der Fluss ist wieder praktisch knapp über Stillstand, also definitiv nicht hinnehmbar.

Morgen oder spätestens übermorgen wird die Aquastream eingebaut.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Bin nur davon ausgegangen da die AIO als geschlossenes System verkauft wird, wie bei der Silent Loop.

Bei der Silent Loop sind die selben Radiatoren mit Anschraubanschlüsse drauf und da wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen das Veränderungen ein Garantieverlust hervorrufen. Bei einzelne Komponente ist es was anderes, da bekommst du die Garantie immer auf die jeweilige gekauft Komponente. Aber ich möchte mich hier auch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, da ich es mit Sicherheit auch nicht sagen kann.

Gewährleistung ist nicht gleich Garantie.

Gewährleistung => Händler
Herstellergarantie => Hersteller

Bei der Gewährleistung muss ein Defekt schon bei Lieferung vorhanden sein, denn sie gewährleistet dir ein Artikel zu erhalten was frei von Fehler ist. In den ersten 6 Monate muss dies der Händler beweisen dir was ohne ein Defekt geliefert zu haben. Nach diesen 6 Monate musst du beweisen das dieser Defekt schon seit erhalten des Produktes vorhanden war.

Für defekte die im Nachhinein auftreten kommt nur die Herstellergarantie auf, nicht die Gewährleistung.
Die Garantiebedienungen und wie lange Garantie besteht kann ich auf ALC nirgendwo finden.

Was Händler und Hersteller aus Kulanz machen ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn ersichtlich ist das du da dran warst wird du wahrscheinlich die Garantie verlieren.
> 
> Aber es kann auch sein das du diese bereits durch den Umbau der Schläuche verloren hast, denn zwar kenne ich jetzt die Garantiebedienungen nicht, aber ich kann mir vorstellen das die Garantie nur dann erhalten bleibt wenn ALC seitige Umbaumöglichkeiten genutzt werden. Also Radiatoren und Kühler vor befüllt mit Schnellkupplung von ALC.



Ich hab meine Eisbär um meine Grafikkarte erweitert mit custom Schläuchen. Als mir die Pumpe abgeraucht ist, hab ich sie zum Ursprungszustand zurückgebaut und an Mindfactory zurückgesendet. Obwohl an den Schläuchen sichtlich gearbeitet wurde, bekam ich ne fabrikneue Eisbär, sogar mit Pure Wings 2 Lüftern, die alten waren wohl nicht mehr auf Lager


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Eisbär um meine Grafikkarte erweitert mit custom Schläuchen. Als mir die Pumpe abgeraucht ist, hab ich sie zum Ursprungszustand zurückgebaut und an Mindfactory zurückgesendet. Obwohl an den Schläuchen sichtlich gearbeitet wurde, bekam ich ne fabrikneue Eisbär, sogar mit Pure Wings 2 Lüftern, die alten waren wohl nicht mehr auf Lager


Habe mal ein Klima Gerät über MediaMarkt Online gekauft und 24 Stunden in Betrieb gehabt.
Der Abluftschlauch war danach wegen dem Fensterspalt sehr zerknittert. Das Kondenswasser hatte ich zwar abgelassen aber Restwasser war immer noch vorhanden. Habe es zurück gesendet da ich mit der Kühlleistung nicht zufrieden war und das Gerät viel zu laut war.

Hatte schon damit gerechnet das mir wegen dem Gebrauch was vom Kaufpreis abgezogen wurde, wurde jedoch anstandslos zurück genommen und mir der gesamte Betrag zurück erstattet.

Wie du sieht kommt es am ende auch auf die Kulanz bei der Rücknahme mit an.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Naja das Wasser ist schon zu 99,9% sauber. Habe halt nur ein extrem winziges schwebendes Teilchen gesehen.
> Aber vielleicht sollte ich den Kreislauf wirklich nochmal komplett säubern.
> 
> 
> ...



Die exakten Garantiebedingungen müsstest du bei Alphacool erfragen – die auf Dichtigkeit geht sicherlich verloren. Aber dafür ist man zumindest bei normalen Alphacool-Kühlern nach 10 Minuten zzgl. Zeit für die Reinigung fertig.


----------



## deady1000 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Juhu, fertig! 
Ich bin komplett begeistert von der Aquastream Ultimate.
Hätte echt nicht gedacht wie toll das Teil doch ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Gruß an beQuiet! für diese wunderbare Entkopplungs- und Montagelösung! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von hinten kommt man prima an die Steuerung ran.
Hab das Display per Software bei Inaktivität ausgeschaltet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja was soll man dazu sagen?
Es passt einfach perfekt rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach geil.
Höre die Pumpe bei 4000rpm nicht und der Durchfluss ist spürbar stark.
Die Ausgänge von GraKa und CPU werden kaum handwarm. Das nennt man Druck! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider funktioniert der virtuelle Durchflusssensor nicht.
Die Drehzahl spielt dabei keine Rolle und die die testweise Premiumphase ist aktiviert, also theoretisch müsste die Funktion verfügbar sein.

IICARUS hättest du einen Tipp?
Kann es doch eine Verstopfung sein?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Freue mich für dich das du mit ihr zufrieden bist, ich bin mit meiner auch sehr zufrieden.

Meine ist auch unter 4000 U/min nicht raus zu hören, erst ab 4000 U/min ist sie bei mir leicht raus zu hören, aber dann ist es auch nur ein leises Brummen. Ich komme mit minimaler Drehzahl von 3000 U/min sehr gut aus und habe ja wie bereits geschrieben dabei 65 l/h was vollkommen ausreicht.

Display habe ich auch bestimmt das es ausgeht wenn nicht genutzt wird.
Bei mir muss für den Virtuelle Duchflusssensor mindestens 3200 U/min anliegen damit was angezeigt wird.
Gehe mal unter Sensoren, vielleicht ist da nur auf der Übersichtsseite das ganze nicht richtig konfiguriert. 

Zeigt mal ein Bild aus dem Menü Sensoren.

Was mir auffällt ist das deine Pumpe mit deinem kleinerem Loop mehr Drehzahl erreicht, meine erreicht nur etwa knapp 4800 U/min.
Wobei bei mir dies immer noch mit 125 L/h ausreicht, müssten bei dir mit 5400 U/min dann in echt auch an die 150 l/h sein.

Schau auch mal unter System nach was da angezeigt wird.
Falls du davon ein Bild machst die Seriennummer oben rechts unkenntlich machen.


----------



## deady1000 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Ok, ich hab gerade nochmal den Eiswolf angeschlossen und er klackert selbst nach der Powerentlüftung mit der Aquastream + 360°Kippen noch.
War dann vorhin kurz in FurMark. 

- Aquastream auf 100% und Eiswolf auf 100%. --> GPU-Temp pendelt sich bei 45-47° Grad ein
- Eiswolf rausgezogen --> GPU-Temp steigt sofort um 10 Grad!

Schätze, dass da doch noch irgendwas größeres drinhängt das sowohl das Klackern als auch die Temperaturprobleme erklären dürfte.

Ganz ehrlich... ich schick den Eiswolf Ende des Monats ein.
Wahrscheinlich wird der Durchfluss nicht angezeigt, weil er aufgrund der Verengung nicht über die magische Grenze kommt.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Das Glaube ich nicht, denn dann hättest du keine 5400 U/min.

Ich habe einen grossen Loop mit 2 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit, hier schafft die Pumpe da ich mehr Widerstand haben nur knapp 4800 U/min.
Die Aquastream ist normal so stark das du keine anderen Pumpen brauchst, es kann sogar sein das sie dagegen ankämpfen muss, da die anderen Pumpen nicht so stark sind.

Solange du noch zwei Pumpen dazwischen hast wird dein Loop immer was abgebremst.
Denn da hängt halt was im Durchfluss bei den Pumpen was erst überwindet werden muss.


----------



## deady1000 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Aber es ist schon interessant wie die GPU-Temperatur reagiert, wenn ich die GPX anschließe.
Sobald die wieder drinsteckt sinkt die Temperatur wieder.

Es ist jedenfalls sehr seltsam alles...


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

In der Aquastream ist so ein Pumpenrad drin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So was ähnliches wird auch bei deinem GPU und CPU Kühler vorhanden sein und das hängt am Durchfluss.
Läuft die Pumpe der Kühler nicht muss sich das Kühlwasser dort hindurch quetschen, was auch an der Temperatur was ausmachen wird.

Daher meinte ich die Kühler ohne Pumpenrad zu verbauen damit kein Klotz sozusagen dazwischen hängt.


----------



## deady1000 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Ich kann Alphacool mal fragen ob ich das Pumpenrad entfernen darf, ansonsten wirds eingeschickt.
Das Klackern muss ohnehin behoben werden, ob da jetzt was dazwischen sitzt oder nicht.

So sieht es unter System aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Glaub das kannst du dir sparen, werden sie dir bestimmt nicht erlauben oder darauf hinweisen das die Garantie dabei erlöscht.
Aber ist jetzt nur eine Vermutung von mir.

OK auf dem Bild scheint soweit alles ok zu sein.
Wie sieht es unter Sensoren aus?


----------



## deady1000 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Es werden sämtliche Sensoren angezeigt, aber einen Wert hat nur "Wassertemperatur intern".

Ich habe gerade Prime95 (ohne AVX) für 10 Sekunden angemacht und die Temps sind bis ins Throttling gelaufen. 
Schon wieder kein Fluss im Eisbaer?! Bekomme ne Krise.

Als ich den PC aufgestellt hatte vor 2 Stunden oder so ging es noch alles normal.
Jetzt wieder kaum Fluss wie es ausschaut.

Die Aquastream ist entlüftet und läuft auf starker Drehzahl.
5500rpm bei 0,4 bar.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Drehzahl und Bar sind ok.

Ich meinte ob der Virtuelle DFS unter Sensoren angezeigt wird, denn auf der Übersichtsseite kann es sein das eine Verknüpfung zum Sensor wegen den letzten Updates fehlerhaft ist und es nur dort nicht angezeigt wird. Denn die Übersichtsseiten kannst du dir erstellen wie du möchtest. Meine die ich hier bereits eingestellt habe, habe ich mir auch selbst so angepasst und erstellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir wird jetzt 0 angezeigt da ich nur 3000 U/min am laufen habe.

Mit Wassertemperatur intern ist die Temperatur gemeint die in der Pumpe gemessen wird.
Also der interne Temperaturfühler der Pumpe. Extern wäre ein separater Temperatursensor den du noch zusätzlich anschliessen kannst.


----------



## deady1000 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Ich weiß. Der ist da und hat trotzdem keinen Wert.
Sieht bei mir aus wie bei dir.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Dann weiss ich es auch nicht, vielleicht mal AC danach fragen.
Kann aber auch an dein Loop wegen den zwei Pumpen liegen.

Wenn ich meine Pumpe hoch drehen lasse wird bei mir was angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder die Testphase funktioniert nicht richtig.
Wozu du wiederum AquaComputer dazu kontaktieren müsstest.

Und prüfe mal nach ob du die Lizenzen der Aquasuite fürs Jahr 2018 und 2019 dabei stehen hast.
Denn bei mir war letztes Jahr ein Fehler wo das zweite Jahr fehlte. Wurde aber von AC nachdem ich es gemeldet hatte mittels Seriennummer von mir von extern behoben.

EDIT:

Schau auch mal unter Pumpe und Lüfter nach ob du alle Funktion wie auf meinen zwei nachfolgenden Bilder auswählen kannst.
Rote Kennzeichnung darin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil wenn du da nicht alle nutzen kannst ist deine Testphase mit dem Regelpaket nicht freigeschaltet und dann wird er Virtuelle DFS auch davon betroffen sein.


----------



## deady1000 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Ich hab mal ne Mail an Alphacool geschrieben.
Bin echt komplett ratlos mittlerweile.

Es muss am Fluss liegen, aber die Aqaustream pumpt ja anscheinend normal.
Das ergibt einfach keinen Sinn.

Hier mal das Klackern:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CWfCy3LTrrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pope82 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

das ding klingt ja wie ein traktor.....


----------



## deady1000 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Ich bin dem Problem auf der Spur, aber es versteckt sich.

Habe jetzt die Kreisläufe getrennt.

*Aquastream + Eisbaer + 280er*

und 

*Eiswolf + 420er*

Derzeit keine Probleme, aber beim letzten Mal hat es die ersten Minuten auch normal funktioniert, bis dann irgendwann alles dicht war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß, dass das kacke aussieht. 
Habe nicht mehr so viel Schlauch übrig und ich will mir den letzten nicht zerschneiden.
(Ja der Füllstand über der Eiswolf ist knapp über der Tülle, 3cm oder 4cm,... kann ich jetzt nicht ändern. Noch reichts.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher sind die Temperaturen perfekt.
Normal müsste da jetzt schon Thermal-Throttling auftreten (CPU: 90°C+; GPU: 80°C++).

Ich warte jetzt ab welcher Kreislauf zuerst versagt und dann habe ich den Übeltäter ertappt.
Die Geräuchkulisse ist natürlich wie im Video...

Der virtuelle Durchfluss geht übrigens immer noch nicht, trotz hohem Fluss.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Das scheint was mit der Testphase nicht zu stimmen, zeigt zwar an das 48 Stunden freigeschaltet ist, scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein.
Daher fragte ich dich auch wegen dem Regelpaket, aber darauf hast du nicht zurück geantwortet.


----------



## deady1000 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Das Reglerpaket ist aktiviert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann alles verstellen und es reagiert auch.
Nur der virtuelle Durchfluss geht nicht.

Es sieht ansonsten alles aus wie bei dir.

Ha witzig.
Ich hab gerade mal wieder den Entlüftungs-Modus angemacht und bei den Druckpeaks kommt es zu einem kurzen Signal im Durchflusssensor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er zeigt für einen Moment 40l/h an, was nicht viel ist.
Liegt die Engstelle dann doch eher in der Eisbaer?

Und hat dann die Kombo aus Eisbaer + restlicher Kreislauf den Fluss so stark gesenkt?


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Alles klar, da müsstest du bei AC per Mail mal anfragen.
Wie sieht es mit der Lizenz aus, hast 2019 dran stehen?
Müsste unter aquasuite => Lizenzverwaltung stehen.


----------



## deady1000 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Hab gerade eine extrem kompetente Mail von Aqua Computer bekommen.
Der Profi sagt meine Eisbaer sei verstopft und das ergibt für mich absolut Sinn.

1) Der Kühlkreislauf von Eiswolf + 420er funktioniert normal. Vom Klackern abgesehen.
2) Der Kühlkreislauf von Eisbaer + Aquastream + 280er läuft okay, *ABER der Durchflussensor läuft nicht!
*90°C in Prime werden zwar nicht mehr erreicht, aber 80°C und vorher war es schon etwas niedriger.



> bei Ihrem eigentlichen Problem gehe ich ganz stark davon aus, dass der CPU-Kühler durch Ablagerungen bzw. ausgewaschene Weichmacher vom Schlauch verstopft ist.
> 
> Ihre Pumpe läuft mit rund 5.500 Umdrehungen in einem Bereich, der nur bei extrem hohem Durchflusswiderstand zu erreichen ist. Dass Ihnen der virtuelle Durchflusssensor nichts anzeigt ist quasi normal da sich schon aus den Betriebsdaten Ihres Screenshos ableiten lässt, dass da kaum noch Wasser fließen kann.



Da der Sensor ja teilweise anspringt liegt es nicht an der Software.

Also ich werde wohl mal die Eisbaer zerlegen müssen oder mir halt direkt einen neuen CPU-Block kaufen müssen. Brauche aber einen der auf 1150 und AM4 passt. Will nicht in einem Jahr wieder neukaufen.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Für den Virtuellen Durchfluss gibt es kein Sensor, der wird durch die Pumpendrehzahl und der Leistungsaufnahme irgendwie berechnet. Demnach wird es auch so was AC hierzu schreibt hin kommen.

Für die meisten Kühler kann ein Umbausatz gekauft werden.
Mein Kühler war ursprünglich da gebraucht gekauft auch auf Sockel 2011 und ich habe dazu ein Umbausatz für 1151 gekauft und umgebaut.
Könnte auch einen für AM4 kaufen: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Umrustsatz Sockel AM4 fur cuplex kryos Delrin/PRO/XT/HF ohne definierten Anschlag 21498

Kühler kannst du ja mal im diesem Forum und im Luxx Forum schauen ob du ein guten gebrauchten günstig ergattern kannst.
Meinen habe ich auch im Luxx gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das Glaube ich nicht, denn dann hättest du keine 5400 U/min.
> 
> Ich habe einen grossen Loop mit 2 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit, hier schafft die Pumpe da ich mehr Widerstand haben nur knapp 4800 U/min.
> Die Aquastream ist normal so stark das du keine anderen Pumpen brauchst, es kann sogar sein das sie dagegen ankämpfen muss, da die anderen Pumpen nicht so stark sind.
> ...



Die meisten Kreiselpumpen und definitiv die Aquastream erreichen um so höhere Drehzahlen, je höher der Widerstand ist. Im Extremfall, wenn gar kein Wasser fließt, muss die Pumpe einfach nur den Rotor und ein Bisschen Wasser drum herum in Rotation halten. Wenn sie dagegen Wasser fördert, verlässt beschleunigtes Wasser die Pumpe und das nachströmende muss erstmal auf Geschwindigkeit gebracht werden. Es wird also mehr Antriebsleistung benötigt. Mit knapp 400 mbar hat der hier verbaute Kreislauf jedenfalls einen sehr hohen Fließwiderstand, dementsprechend kann die Aquastream mit ihren maximal 90 Hz arbeiten – in Kreisläufen mit niedrigem Widerstand ist dies oft nicht möglich.

Ich habe bei meiner Durchflussanalyse (PCGH 09/15 oder Wakü-Sonderheft II) mit maximal 4.500 U/min übrigens maximal 177 mbar erzielt. Dafür musste ich einen Nexxxos XP³, einen Kryographics R290, einen Heatkiller 3.0, einen EKWB GTX980, einen Nexxxos GPX 980, einen Kryos, einen Heatkiller GPU-X³ R290, eine Narrowline GTX 980, *lufthol* einen Heatkiller 4.0 und einen HTSF 2 360 nebst vier CPC-8-mm-Schnelltrennkupplungen in Reihe schalten. Also zusätzlich zu den hier verbauten Kühlstrukturen genug Kühler, um drei weitere PCs (davon einmal Dual-GPU) zu bestücken. Mit 5.400 U/min und ensprechend höherem Durchfluss wäre ich vielleicht auf 200 mbar gekommen, aber deady1000 sein System erreicht mit nur zwei Kühlkörpern den doppelten Fließwiderstand. Dies könnte auch die fehlende Anzeige des virtuellen Durchflussmessers erklären: Der Kreislauf liegt möglicherweise außerhalb des kalbirierten Bereichs.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Bei mir erreiche ich etwa 4720 U/min bei etwa 119 l/h.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit steigender Wassertemperatur geht es dann noch auf etwa 125 l/h hoch.
Gemessen mit einem AquaComputer high flow Durchflusssensoren.

Loop: CPU + GPU Kühler, ALC Filter, 1x 420 + 1x 240 Radiatoren + Mora 360 Lt.
Füllmenge etwa 2,0 Liter mit 16/10er Schlauch.

Bei ihm ist kein echter Durchflusssensor verbaut, sonst hätte man es auch daran erkennen können.
Aber danke für deine Info, hatte nicht daran gedacht dass praktisch sozusagen dann die Pumpe einfach durch dreht.

Wobei der AC Durchlusssensor high flow unter 40 l/h auch laut Produktbeschreibung nichts mehr anzeigen würde.
Selbst komme ich mit minimaler Drehzahl nicht unter 64-66 l/h so das ich immer über 40 l/h liege.


----------



## deady1000 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Danke für die Antworten!
Na immerhin wissen wir jetzt, dass der Widerstand irgendwo zwischen 280er und Eisbaer liegen muss.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2NglIX5NTig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Gucke mir später mal dieses Video an.
Dann wird die Eisbaer gereinigt.

Soll ich die Pumpe oder das Pumpenrad entfernen, wenn ich schon dran bin?
Bzw wie minimiere ich den Durchflusswiderstand weiter nachdem ich sie gereinigt habe?


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Habe mir soeben das Video angeschaut, brauchst nichts entnehmen.
Da sollte normal genug Freiraum sein dass das Kühlwasser gut fliessen kann.

Ansonsten einfach mal testen, denn die Pumpe brauchst du mit der Aquastream nicht mehr.
Aber das ist jetzt nur meine persönliche Einschätzung dazu, ohne hierzu selbst was getestet zu haben.


----------



## pope82 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

ich weiss ja nicht wies finanziell grade so bei dir aussieht, aber wenns irgendwie geht: schmeiß den kram doch einfach weg und hol die nen anderen cpu kühler. und bei nächster gelegenheit entsorgst du dann noch den gpu kühler und ersetzt ihn durch was richtiges.
dann läuft alles supi und die hast jahrelang ruhe.


----------



## deady1000 (12. Juli 2018)

*GESCHAFFT*

Ich hab's endlich gelöst, seht selbst, ich lasse das einfach mal wirken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa... Da geht nichts mehr durch.

Habs mit einer feinen Bürste, Wasser und Alkohol gereinigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Behälter sah auch nicht sauber aus.
Jetzt gehts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und tadaa. Aquasuite zeigt hohen Durchsatz.
Der durchschnittliche Höchstwert liegt bei 111 Liter pro Stunde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 3200 RPM sind es immer noch rund 75 Liter pro Stunde.
Bis etwa 3050 RPM zeigt er mir was an (52 Liter pro Stunde).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei diesem enormen Durchfluss haben CPU und GPU keine Probleme mehr.

*VIELEN DANK*


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Sind das die Ablagerungen vom Weichmacher?


----------



## deady1000 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



Abductee schrieb:


> Sind das die Ablagerungen vom Weichmacher?



Das kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Die Farbe könnte allerdings durch mich bedingt sein, da ich das Konzentrat gestern langsam in den AGB befüllt habe.
Beim Durchfließen ist sie also relativ hochkonzentriert einmal daran entlang gelaufen. 

Sah aber nicht gesund aus die Plörre.
Erklärt aber all die Probleme.


----------



## S!lent dob (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Na also, hat ja auch nur 7 Seiten gebraucht bis die auf Seite 1 angedachte Lösung sich durch ausprobieren endlich bestätigt hat


----------



## deady1000 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Man will es ja nicht wahrhaben, dass die Pumpe schon nach 8 Monaten komplett verstopft ist. 
Ich bin aber trotzdem froh die Aquastream gekauft zu haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowohl optisch als auch funktionell und überwachungstechnisch ist das die perfekte Abrundung für mein System.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Kann man nie ausschliessen, besonders wenn offensichtlich kein Durchfluss mehr da ist da eine Verstopfung vorliegen muss.

In einem Loop kann sich Weichmacher lösen, die ganzen Anschlüsse und Radiatoren geben aus der Korrosion auch immer was mit ab und in Engpässe wie dem Kühler bleibst dann hängen. Habe bei mir auch nach der Pumpe ein ALC Filter zwischen gebaut, da wird per Sieb zumindest das Grobe aufgehalten damit es im Kühler nicht hängen bleibt.
Alphacool Wasser-Filter Plexi | Filter | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Dieser Filter ist noch besser und lässt sich einfacher reinigen: Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhahnen und Einbaublende G1/4 | Filter | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Hier mal mehr zu Filter: [User-Review] Filtervergleich

Die Aquastream ist schon wegen seiner ganzen Überwachungstechnik was mit dabei ist eine sehr gute Pumpe.
Es ist nicht alles wie beim Aquaero 5/6 mit dabei, aber es reicht aus um nach Wassertemperatur eine WaKü betreiben zu können.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe mir soeben das Video angeschaut, brauchst nichts entnehmen.
> Da sollte normal genug Freiraum sein dass das Kühlwasser gut fliessen kann.
> 
> Ansonsten einfach mal testen, denn die Pumpe brauchst du mit der Aquastream nicht mehr.
> Aber das ist jetzt nur meine persönliche Einschätzung dazu, ohne hierzu selbst was getestet zu haben.



So hätte ich das auch eingeschätzt. Wenn das Pumpenrad noch drin ist, würde mich jetzt aber die Kühlleistung in gereinigtem Zustand bei abgeschalteter Aquastream interessieren. 

Kleine Korrektur zu meinen bisherigen Aussagen: Der vorgefundene Aufbau entspricht nicht einem Alphacool Nexxxos XP³, sondern einem Phobya UC-2LT.


----------



## deady1000 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn das Pumpenrad noch drin ist, würde mich jetzt aber die Kühlleistung in gereinigtem Zustand bei abgeschalteter Aquastream interessieren.



Ich teste demnächst ob die *Eiswolf*, nach der wirklich massiven Entlüftung durch die Aquastream, noch klackert.
Im Ernst. Ich habe mich erschrocken wie stark die Aquastream pumpt. Da sitzt drückmäßig richtig was hinter.
Bei voller Drehzahl kommen keine Blasen aus den Schläuchen sondern feinste kleingehackte Luftperlchen.
Die Aquastream ist so schnell, dass sie sämtliche Luft, fast schon ohne den PC zu kippen, mitreißt und einfängt. 
Nachdem die Eisbaer so verstopft war juckt es mich in den Fingern einen Blick in die Eiswolf zu werfen, aber der Aufwand ist deutlich höher. Werde es davon abhängigmachen ob das Klackern aufgehört hat oder nicht. Desweiteren ist schon eine Alphacool RMA gegen Ende des Monats angeleiert - allerdings ist noch nicht fest ob ich diese, aus genannten Gründen, noch benöte.

Auch die *Eisbaer *kann ich gerne nochmal einschalten, aber dort kann ich nur anhand der Temperaturen sagen ob ein adäquater Durchfluss vorhanden ist.
Eigentlich spricht nichts dagegen, dass Sie wieder normal pumpen wird, da der Dreck ja entfernt ist und sie nun wieder ausreichend Druck aufbauen müsste.
Ob der zusätzliche Widerstand mit der Aquastream groß ist kann ich nicht sagen. Grundsätzlich hatte die Eisbaer bis zur Verstopfung genügend Leistung für alle meine Komponenten.

Das werde ich aber vertagen müssen, da ich aktuell privat nicht genügend Zeit dafür habe.


----------



## deady1000 (13. Juli 2018)

*Grafik*

*Für diejenigen die es interessiert:*

Habe gerade nochmal eine Analyse des Durchflusses gemacht und das in eine Grafik gepackt.
Die Werte sind mehrfach getestet worden und reproduzierbar. Natürlich sind das nur die virtuell-errechneten Daten.
Eine Messungenauigkeit liegt mit Sicherheit vor, aber zur Veranschaulichung reicht es.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die optimale und effizienteste Drehzahl entspricht bei mir etwa 3250 upm mit 80 l/h.
Ab 85 l/h steigt die Last relativ stark an bis sie bei etwa 4400 upm und 120 l/h ihr Maximum erreicht.

Steigert man die Drehzahl oberhalb von 4400 upm verringert sich der Durchfluss.
Die Aquastream erkennt das Leistungsgefälle im "Automatikmodus" und erhält die höchste funktionierende Drehzahl aufrecht.
(Sie erkennt es im "Durchflussmodus" übrigens nicht und versucht ab eingestellten 125 upm immer mehr Leistung und Drehzahl zu geben. Der Durchsatz sinkt dabei stetig.)

PS: Die Eiswolf GPX klackert immer noch. Wahrscheinlich ist diese teildefekt oder sitzt ebenfalls ein wenig zu. Den Durchfluss scheint sie aber kaum zu behindern.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Hatte mal meinen Durchflusssensor zum Reinigen zerlegt.

Darin ist auch so ein Flügelrad und die Anschlüsse von jeder Seite bestückt.
Die Kühlflüssigkeit kommt von einer Seite rein treibt das Flügelrad an und geht auf der anderen Seite wieder raus.
Am Flügelrad ist dann irgendwas wie eine Spule vorhanden was je nach Drehzahl ein Signal erzeugt.... oder so ähnlich.

Zumindest wird hier der existierende Durchfluss durch das Flügelrad exakt erfasst.
Beim Virtuellen Durchflusssensor ist nichts der Gleichen verbaut, hier wird nur per Leistung was aufgebracht wird das ganze irgendwie berechnet.
Genaueres ist mir hier auch nicht bekannt, nur das hier kein Flügelrad vorhanden ist wie beim externen DFS.

Hier mal als Vergleich Virtueller und externer DFS von meinem System.
Bei mir ist der Loop grösser, daher wird es Abweichungen zu deinen Werte geben.

*Mit 3250 U/min*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mit Auto max. Drehzahl von etwa 4775 U/min.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Virtuelle DFS schwankt immer um 2-3 Liter +/-.
Bilder werden etwas klein dargestellt, zum Vergrössern einmal aufs Bild klicken und dann ggf. im neuen Tab auf Lupe (+) nochmals klicken.


----------



## chaotium (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

GLückwunsch zum kauf der Aquastream. Klar Sie ist zu den anderen Pumpen etwas massiver, allerdings wird Sie treu ihre Dienste verrichten.
Meine ist jetzt im 5 Jahr, hatte letztes Jahr ne neue Ultimate Elektronik bekommen.
Dazu kommt noch die echt perfekte Steuerung seitens der Aquasuite ^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hatte mal meinen Durchflusssensor zum Reinigen zerlegt.
> 
> Darin ist auch so ein Flügelrad und die Anschlüsse von jeder Seite bestückt.
> Die Kühlflüssigkeit kommt von einer Seite rein treibt das Flügelrad an und geht auf der anderen Seite wieder raus.
> ...



Wie oben schon dargelegt: Je weniger Wasser eine Kreiselpumpe beschleunigen muss/je höher der Widerstand im Kreislauf ist, desto schneller kann sie drehen. Umgekehrt kann man den Widerstand/Gegendruck aus der für eine bestimmte Drehzahl nötigen Leistungs ableiten. Und von Drehzahl = Pumpenleistung und Gegendruck = Förderhöhe braucht es nur noch einen Blick auf die Pumpenkennlinie, um den Durchfluss zu ermitteln. Allerdings handelt es sich hierbei jeweils um komplexe, nichtlineare Zusammenhänge und weitere Faktoren, zum Beispiel Lagerreibung, können die Pumpendrehzahl beeinflussen. Zusammen mit der endlichen Genauigkeit der Leistungsmessung führt der virtuelle Durchflussmesser also komplexe Hochrechnungen auf Basis fehlerbehafteter Zahlen durch => Die erreichbare Genauigkeit ist eingeschränkt.

@deady: Die Kupfer-Bodenplatte des Eiswolf kannst du genauso einfach abschrauben, wie beim Eiswolf. Der Aluminiumkühler und weitere Teile müssen nur entfernt werden, um die Pumpe zu erreichen, aber etwaiger Schmutz wird sich an der Kühlstruktur oder dem Pumpeneinlass unmittelbar darüber gesammelt haben. Garantieeinschränkung droht natürlich trotzdem und die Montage von Alphacool-Grafikkkartenkühlern macht auch nicht jedem Spaß.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Das ist mir schon klar, hattest du ja schon beschrieben, mir ging es aber darum das der Virtuelle DFS nie so genau ist wie ein echter DFS.
In meinem Beispiel ist der Unterschied noch gering ausgefallen, aber ich kann mich auch an andere Werte erinnern wo der Unterschied viel Grösser war.

Diese Ergebnisse hatte ich etwa  vor einem Jahr am 08.08.2017 in einem Thema von mir.

Sollwert auf 40 l/h bezogen auf virtueller DFS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollwert auf 100 l/h bezogen auf virtueller DFS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Max. mögliche Pumpendrehzahl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> @deady: Die Kupfer-Bodenplatte des Eiswolf kannst du genauso einfach abschrauben, wie beim Eisbaer. Der Aluminiumkühler und weitere Teile müssen nur entfernt werden, um die Pumpe zu erreichen, aber etwaiger Schmutz wird sich an der Kühlstruktur oder dem Pumpeneinlass unmittelbar darüber gesammelt haben. Garantieeinschränkung droht natürlich trotzdem und die Montage von Alphacool-Grafikkkartenkühlern macht auch nicht jedem Spaß.



Ich habe aus diesem Grund entschieden die Eiswolf vorerst nicht anzurühren.
Der Durchfluss ist ja sehr gut und die Temperaturen mehr als zufriedenstellend.
Daher besteht gerade keine OP-Indikation  - Never change a running system.

Sollten irgendwann wieder Probleme mit dem Druchfluss auftreten werde ich beide Kühler erneut eröffnen.


----------



## deady1000 (25. Juli 2018)

*Draußen ist es warm.*

OK hui, mir ist gerade fast ein Unfall passiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte zuvor gestern den Lüfter auf rund 75% gestellt und vergessen es wieder auf Automatik zurückzustellen.
Holy crap. Habe dann vorhin ungefähr ne halbe Stunde VR gezockt und auf einmal fing es in meinem Zimmer an zu piepen.

Die Aquastream hatte sich gemeldet da das Wasser überhitzt.
Habe sofort die Anwendungen ausgeschaltet, die Lüfter hochgestellt, das Gehäuse aufgemacht und einen Ventilator draufgehalten.
Der AGB war richtig heiß.  Verdammt.

Das Wetter ist nicht gut, wenn man zocken möchte.
Draußen laut Smartphone 33°C. Drinnen gefühlt noch wärmer.
Hatte beim Spielen einen Ventilator auf mich gerichtet um es selbst auszuhalten. 

An dieser Stelle nochmal großes Lob an die Aquastream mit dem eingebauten Alarmgeber. 
Hat mir den Arsch gerettet.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Zur Zeit ist es wirklich sehr warm, ich messe auf meinem Schreibtisch momentan auch 30,2°C.
Meine Lüfter werden auch automatisch per Wassertemperatur hoch geregelt.

Mit 14 Lüfter auf allen Radiatoren bleib ich aber immer noch bei etwa 700 U/min.
Gestern hatte ich dabei eine Wassertemperatur von etwa 35°C.

Ja die Alarmfunktionen sind schon gut, wie beim Aquaero auch.

EDIT:

Soeben direkt nach einem Spiel gemacht:
Raumtemperatur etwa 30°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfter A14 = 420 Radiator
Lüfter F12 = 240 Radiator
Lüfter P12 = Mora 360 Lt


----------



## deady1000 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Soeben direkt nach einem Spiel gemacht:
> Raumtemperatur etwa 30°C.
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre interessanter wenn die Idlephase vor dem Spielen mit drauf gewesen wäre.
So sieht man nur ein Plateau und überhaupt keinen Anstieg oder ein Gefälle.
Das 15-Minuten Intervall ist ein bisschen dünn. Deine Karte ist ja nicht ständig auf 43,5°C.

Nutze doch auch die "Auswertungsfunktion" und nimm ein größeres Intervall wo alles mit drauf ist, wie bei mir.

Warum ballert deine Pumpe so hoch?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Das habe ich schon alles hinter mir, mir reichen die letzten 15min.
Mit Idle kann ich dir gerne mal morgen zeigen. Das mache ich aber dann mit der Datei-Schnellansicht.

Stimmt die Pumpe wird zur Zeit nach Temperatur geregelt.
Habe ich nur Gestern so umgestellt um sicher zu gehen das keine Luft in der Grafikkarte sich angesammelt hat.
Denn mit nur 3000 U/min bekomme ich da die Luft nicht raus. Wollte ich eigentlich nach ein paar Spiel wieder zurückstellen.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe*

Habe mal ein neue Seite erstellt wo nun auch 60min aufgezeichnet werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Bilder zum vergrößern anklicken und im neuen Tab öffnen lassen!)

Raumtemperatur 29,5°C, daher komme ich auch nicht unter 30°C Wassertemperatur und die Lüfter laufen schon die ganze Zeit über 500 U/min.
Ist aber nicht schlimm, höre die Lüfter in diesem Drehzahlbereich nicht.
Sobald wir wieder 22-24°C haben gehen die Lüfter runter bis 320 U/min und dann kann ich auch mein zweiten Profil aktivieren wo die Lüfter vom Mora mit Idle ganz ausgehen.


----------

